# Howdy Boys!!



## SlingBlade (Jul 6, 2009)

How y'all doin?

Groucho once said "Any club that would have me as a member is not worth joining"

I just thought my first post ought to be a good one!!!

Looking forward to having some fun with all of ya....maybe learn some stuff, too.

motoguy ain't here, is he?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

slingblade said:


> Motoguy ain't here, is he?


 
roflmao :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Nope, its a Pro only site, not a groupie site.


----------



## The Dangling Wrangler (Jul 6, 2009)

I hear he's the president of "The Cotty Gee Fan Club" these days. 
You guys pi$$ed him off on another site.


----------



## SlingBlade (Jul 6, 2009)

Groupie...I think wannabe. Let's see what his pucker factor is when it's 10 below, 3 feet of snow and the phone rings at 3 am.

Looks like there's some smart mo-jos' on this here site.

I am humbled to be among you. 'cept Robo. His fault I stopped using dryer sheets. Static cling is a biyatch, but I sack up. I still use soap when I take my weekly bath, tho. Hard to get the smell of gasoline off my fingers.

I do like me a shot o' tequila every now and then.

I don't post much. But I will be checking in here every day, just to keep an eye on things.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

SlingBlade said:


> Groupie...I think wannabe. Let's see what his pucker factor is when it's 10 below, 3 feet of snow and the phone rings at 3 am.
> 
> Looks like there's some smart mo-jos' on this here site.
> 
> ...


So when you gonna make that good first post you were talking about?

Static cling can be taken care of by just shaking out your clothes as they come out of the dryer. A little vinegar and a little baking soda along with an unscented laundry detergent will also help with making your clothes soft and less static prone. Just make sure you dilute the vinegar so it doesn't cause light spots on dark clothes.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> So when you gonna make that good first post you were talking about?
> 
> Static cling can be taken care of by just shaking out your clothes as they come out of the dryer. A little vinegar and a little baking soda along with an unscented laundry detergent will also help with making your clothes soft and less static prone. Just make sure you dilute the vinegar so it doesn't cause light spots on dark clothes.


 
Hmm hvac and laundry advice, interesting.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

mechanicalDvr said:


> Hmm hvac and laundry advice, interesting.


Just goes to show how full of it some of us can be


----------



## knothole (Jun 17, 2009)

Welcome........:thumbsup:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

knothole said:


> Welcome........:thumbsup:


Errr...thanks?


----------



## The Dangling Wrangler (Jul 6, 2009)

:wacko:


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> Just goes to show how full of it some of us can be


I see.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

mechanicalDvr said:


> I see.



Dude, don't even go there...you won't survive five paragraphs.


----------

